# I have a itch I can't scratch!



## Ziprich (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure whats going on with me lately, but i cant get my mind off of wood burning. All i want to do is fire up the wood stove. I keep looking for smaller stoves to put in other parts of the house. which is really crazy because my stove heated my house perfectly last winter. My wife thinks im nuts and cant understand why on earth i cant wait intill fall. I guess I will have a couple fires in the fire pit to hold me over. Its going to be a long summer!


----------



## Jags (Jun 18, 2012)

By about October I get over it.  By November, I get tired of it.


----------



## fire_man (Jun 18, 2012)

I was thinking of starting a group called WA.  That's  WoodBurner's Anonymous and would help those of us suffering with this problem.

Every time I hear a chainsaw in my neigborhood I am like a beaver who hears running water and has to chomp some wood. You learn to live with it, and so does the rest
of the family .


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 18, 2012)

I am laughing my butt off.

Hi I'm mike and I'm addicted to wood!

I guess oak is better then coke!

This was my first season heating with wood. All I do is think and dream about cutting splitting and burning. When I get home I always split at least 1 log. I write down the phone # of every tree service company I see. I've even pulled a logging truck over this winter and paid him a $100 bucks to come to my house. I'm almost 2 years ahead on splitting with probably enough for the third year all ready bucked and I'm considering on getting more.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziprich said:


> I'm not sure whats going on with me lately, but i cant get my mind off of wood burning. All i want to do is fire up the wood stove*. I keep looking for smaller stoves to put in other parts of the house.* which is really crazy because my stove heated my house perfectly last winter. My wife thinks im nuts and cant understand why on earth i cant wait intill fall. I guess I will have a couple fires in the fire pit to hold me over. Its going to be a long summer!


 
Multiple stoves is the quickest remedy for burning addiction.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello, My name is Sue and I'm a woodaholic--
Er, I'm a Burnaholic--
Aw heck, I'm a firebug.


----------



## coldkiwi (Jun 18, 2012)

Everybody knows you have to have three of everything!


----------



## Dix (Jun 18, 2012)

> Ziprich said: ↑
> I'm not sure whats going on with me lately, but i cant get my mind off of wood burning. All i want to do is fire up the wood stove*. I keep looking for smaller stoves to put in other parts of the house.* which is really crazy because my stove heated my house perfectly last winter. My wife thinks im nuts and cant understand why on earth i cant wait intill fall. I guess I will have a couple fires in the fire pit to hold me over. Its going to be a long summer!​Multiple stoves is the quickest remedy for burning addiction.


 
Amen.


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 18, 2012)

40 years, still addicted.  Get you one of these.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2012)

tfdchief did me in. Every since he posted that pic I have had a fire in the old stove out back every night. Including tonight. I just came in for a beer. If the fire guys drop by I will just say "Everybody else is burning in a $79 sheet metal fire pit from Lowe's. I am burning in a six hundred and fifty pound 1/4" and 3/8" plate fire pit that used to heat this house. Want a beer?"


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziprich said:


> I keep looking for smaller stoves to put in other parts of the house. which is really crazy because my stove heated my house perfectly last winter. My wife thinks im nuts!!




Ive got a few myself...... Its an addiction.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Ive got a few myself...... Its an addiction.


 
Wanna few more. I have three that I seriously need to get rid of.


----------



## Dix (Jun 18, 2012)

Still got that Jotul, BB?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Wanna few more. I have three that I seriously need to get rid of.



For the right price.... I wouldnt mind a road trip. Going through your area in August. Going to Virginia Beach. I dont know if the Wife and Kids would mind the Detour. But my 30x40 Barn needs Heat! !!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2012)

Just a Jotul F3 and a Jotul F100 that really need to go. Not enough firepower for that space. The other one is the 25-PDVC and I have a bunch of pellets to burn off before I do something with it.


----------



## Dix (Jun 18, 2012)

Could ya pencil me in for the F3, please?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jun 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Wanna few more. I have three that I seriously need to get rid of.


 

I've got three that I need to get rid of as well...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 19, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Could ya pencil me in for the F3, please?


 
Sure. But for heat and burn times that 13 will kick its butt.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 19, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Multiple stoves is the quickest remedy for burning addiction.


 
Both BB's are full o crap. It is a fact that all "good" things are better in multiples.... See, multiple smileys=better that just one measly one.
Just say'in.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm good . . . then again our heating season starts in September typically and runs until May or so . . . it's kind of nice to get a bit of a break . . . and in the mean time there's always camping and the fire pit when I have the need to burn something up.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 19, 2012)

I get a wistful thought about the comfort of a good fire, then I recall the bone aching fun of splitting and stacking the wood.


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> tfdchief did me in. Every since he posted that pic I have had a fire in the old stove out back every night. Including tonight. I just came in for a beer. If the fire guys drop by I will just say "Everybody else is burning in a $79 sheet metal fire pit from Lowe's. I am burning in a six hundred and fifty pound 1/4" and 3/8" plate fire pit that used to heat this house.* Want a beer?"*


Yes!  always better with a fire!  Glad I could be of some inspiration, or coruption


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2012)

From last night: Is this an overfire??
Hows that for draft - and with 3 ft of pipe.


----------



## coaly (Jun 19, 2012)

Multiple StOves Gamma, not O's.     (If you hit the Like button now, we'll understand)
Keeping two or three (stoves) going at once cures a guy real fast.

Now that I went to the huge firebox found in the new kitchen stoves, I light a small fire to cook every morning and let it die by 9 or 10. I'm looking forward to harvest time canning the garden stuff, and boiling down pumpkin. Lots of reasons to burn here. A good pumpkin crop with 100 pumpkins borders commercial canning and freezing pumpkin goop. With the summer grate out, the oven comes up to 300 without even circulating the exhaust around it. So we're more inclined to throw something in just cuz it's hot. Raising the fire on the summer grate only heats the stove top. Tiny splits use next to nothing. Perfect ! I'm thinking an operable roof window to be able to open over the stove for light and exhaust the unwanted heat during summer.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> From last night: Is this an overfire??
> Hows that for draft - and with 3 ft of pipe.
> View attachment 68914


 
That's a purdy color Jagsy....just glad it ain't in my living room...


----------



## Dix (Jun 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Sure. But for heat and burn times that 13 will kick its butt.


 
 Yeah, but the Dixette is house shopping, which means a rent paying tenant and the connecting doors closed, hence the need for a stove in the main house's lower level.

Just get the straight jacket, it'll be easier. Do they come in colors????


----------



## Dix (Jun 19, 2012)

The jackets, not the stoves


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> From last night: Is this an overfire??
> Hows that for draft - and with 3 ft of pipe.


 
Hate to one up you Jags, but that ain't no overfire. Here is an overfire





I put the magnetic thermometer on the stack. This is right before it fell off


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 19, 2012)

Dem firefighters is crazy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 20, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Dem firefighters is crazy.


 
We secretly love fire . . . we just work very, very hard to control our urges.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Hate to one up you Jags, but that ain't no overfire. Here is an overfire


 
Baaahaha - PERFECT


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 22, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Hate to one up you Jags, but that ain't no overfire. Here is an overfire
> 
> View attachment 68934
> 
> ...


 
I see you have a Lehman thermometer there Chief. Their store is about 45 minutes from me. Down close to Amish country in the post you commented on. Lehmans is quite a place to visit.


----------



## Crane Stoves (Jun 23, 2012)

request forum name change to pyro or firebug! LMAO @ this thread hahaha


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 23, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> I see you have a Lehman thermometer there Chief. Their store is about 45 minutes from me. Down close to Amish country in the post you commented on. Lehmans is quite a place to visit.


LP.  Yes, I have 3 of them.  I don't know who makes them for Lehmans, but they all read the same, which tells me they are probably accurate.  Lehmans is definitely a neat place.  Great products.  Would love to visit their store.


----------

